# Fertilized eggs. Storing, eating?



## MrMedic (May 31, 2015)

Well, one of my two Astralorps is a rooster. Don't mind the noise, so far. But, there IS a rooster in the HEN house. We had no plans for chicks, just wanted eggs. 

I'm guessing that if we get the eggs each day, and set them on the counter, we won't be able to tell the difference between fertilized eggs and the nons. True?

We don't want to get rid of the rooster because the two Astralorps are buddies and spend all day together ranging. But if we have to....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, MM. 

You're correct, you won't be able to tell without either cracking an egg and looking for the bullseye on the yolk or setting them in the incubator to watch for development.

The nice thing is, peeps make chicken keeping even more fun. The breed is popular enough that you shouldn't have problems reducing your numbers when you need to.


----------



## MrMedic (May 31, 2015)

Oops, I meant to ask if we could tell the difference when eating. Because we're not going to be raising/hatching/selling chicks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No. The only way to tell is looking for the bullseye taste or consistency does not change. That said, refrigeration is recommended. You don't want to crack an egg that has begun to develop.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Haha! Ok... My kitchen counter stays a lovely 40 to 50 degrees .... No way those are gonna develop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alaskan said:


> Haha! Ok... My kitchen counter stays a lovely 40 to 50 degrees .... No way those are gonna develop.


Well, yeh, if your moniker is any indication you live in a refrigerator.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Some Asian cultures prefer eating developed fertile eggs


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep... Supposedly they sell for high prices too.... But they may eat my portion.


----------

